# Update on Chicken and his broken wing...



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who listened to me over the summer and offered advice and support while I went through a very difficult adjustment with Chicken.

Here's the update...

The wing Chicken broke on the fourth of July has healed, however, he can no longer fly. 

He had a tumor under his wing about the size of a pea at the time, and the tumor has now grown to cover about 85% of his under-wing. He can't put his wing all the way down because it is so big, and it's grown so fast. 

He is back in the cage with Persnickety, but they do sleep in separate nests now. He has his own box/nest at the bottom of the cage and she sleeps in her nest up top. Persnickety will call for him to come fly up to her nest for hours, but she eventually gives up and flies down to visit him and they do snuggle sometimes still (after Chicken gives her a vocal, stern warning to calm down). He will give her kisses when she is calm. But, for the most part, they don't snuggle up too much anymore and I think Persnickety is a little lonely.

I will say though, ever since I put them both back in the same cage, Persnickety doesn't seem to want to fly out anymore. I will leave the door open for hours and hours and hours, and she just stays in the cage with Chicken.

Anyway, at some point in the future, I do think I want to adopt another docile, calm male for Persnickety, since Chicken pretty much just wants to be left alone. He is still eating and he likes to be talked to, and I tell him what a sweet handsome prince he is every day, but he does not want to be handled or bothered much anymore, and he tends to chase Persnickety out of his nest half the time.

Thanks again for listening, guys!

Lua


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You're taking great care of your little guys
Re the tumor, can you post a pic? Is it still growing? 

Reti


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

yes, unfortunately, it's growing fast. As I mentioned, just 3 months ago, it was the size of a pea. At the beginning it was the size of a grape. I just snapped this shot, but you can't really see it too well. However, you can see that Chicken can't put his wing down all the way. Poor little bugger :-(


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Oops! forgot the pic! hold on!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Poor little guy.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Just wanted to share this pic of Chicken taken a few weeks/months before he broke his wing


----------



## switchbackmat69 (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't know but it don't look like a chicken to me


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Your taking good care of Chicken.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Nancy and Reti. Doing the best I can for him.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

He is very lucky to have you in his life.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Could it be a hematoma? 
This needs to be checked by a vet. 

Reti


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Yesterday I did leave a message with my vet to call me. He saw the tumor earlier this month when it was much smaller though the vet didn't think he would survive the surgery. I did start worrying it might me an abscess or hematoma because it grew so big soooooo fast the last couple weeks. So hopefully I can bring him in monday or tuesday.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I wish you the best with Chicken.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

chicken and I appreciate everyone's concern. I will let you know what the vet says when I speak to him. Thank you all and have a wonderful evening.


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow. He used the word "amputation"  as a possibility. Not too happy about the potential options. I dont want torture the guy either. Guess I will have to wait and see what the doctor says.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Poor Chicken. What a cute name though. He's a very beautiful bird.

Please send him my greatest healing thoughts - tell him he has a fan whose rooting for his recovery and to stay strong. Good luck with whatever choice you make for him. I'm sure he knows he is in good hands with such loving humans!

Take care!


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you so much! Chicken and I appreciate it, Miss SP.

I just got back from the vet. The tumor looked horrible and was bleeding. The vet said amputation wasnt even an option, and he didnt think it would've been a good option anyway if we had decided to it earlier either. On the original xrays when chicken broke his wing, the radiologist had diagnosed it as due to a bone tumor or cancer. We didn't biopsy it because the doctor felt even then, if we amputated his wing, he didn't think he'd get the whole tumor. 

My husband was not ready to say goodbye to Chicken, though bc Chicken was eating this morning and kissing Persnickety. Tonight I even saw him doing his "Chicken Yoga", stretching his wings and legs out. So its Palliative care at this point. When Chicken stops eating or starts to look like he is giving up, that is when we know it is time to say goodbye. There is nothing we can do for him but love him, now. And as long as he looks like he's happy and eating and doing yoga, we'll just keep him comfortable.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to read that  Enjoy your time with him. Although he is unwell, he couldn't be in better hands than your loving ones!

Keep him comfortable and safe. Do talk to him a lot. ...and take care of yourself too!


----------

